# Hunting Club in Meriwether County! Only two spots left!



## LEJohnson (Aug 18, 2011)

The club is located on a 100 acre tract in Meriwether County.  About 30 minutes south of Newnan, 10 miles from Hogansville.  
Excellent deer and turkey hunting!  Trophy managed.
Looking for two more members -- very affordable!  Only $533 per year, per member.  Members can bring one family member per hunt, _for free_.  

Office number - 770-964-1131
Cell number - 770-231-4083

Lee Johnson


----------



## Swamp Kill (Aug 19, 2011)

*Club*

How many members on 100 acres?


----------



## LEJohnson (Aug 21, 2011)

There will be 6 members


----------



## HectorCaban (Sep 1, 2013)

*space available ?*

space available ?


----------



## rpender2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Lee-

Please speaking with you today....Please keep my contact info. handy come March. Sounds like it be a great group of guys. Again, I'm only interested in Trophy hunting...

Thanks,
Ryan / rpender2
404.374.2790


----------



## Redwine39 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just checking to see if there are any openings for this year.


----------

